# Adding cable?



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I have general metro rooter with 75' of 5/8 power feed. I want to add an anchor and have the ability to ad 50' if need be. But my motor is 1/3 horse. Will this handle that when and if I need it? Opinions?


----------



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

*Metro Rooter*

Well the Metrorooter is only 1/3 horse so it might not handle the extra 50' in difficult situations...General Wire says it can handle up to 100'.....I dont think youd have a problem turning 125' in a soft stoppage but if you encounter roots you might have to bring out the bigger machines....I feel adding 50' extra feet to a Metrorooter is not the answer..The idea behind the metrorooter is to use it in town where 75' will get most of the blockages..and your doing it with a light one man machine....In the even your average job is over 75' I suggest you purchase a machine designed to do it...ie Speedrooter or another machine like the Ridgid 6200..the list goes on... If I had to, I'd first buy a 25' section of General cable and add that and see how it works..If it works for you buy another 25' add it and see how that goes...If it cant handle the 125' remove the 25' section and roll with the 100'...Also if your going to seriously do drain work watch for a good used machine made to do over 100'....Used machines are often great machines after you put in new cable and its much lower cost than a new machine would be..I paid $550.00 for my 2nd hand Speedrooter ..replaced the cable and it runs like new... Over all I wouldnt go over 100' with the metrorooter as thats all it's rated for from General...Tom


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Weighing in around the same is the Spartan 300. A far superior machine in every category and I've had 132' of .55 magnum in my drum with no problems :thumbup:


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

so what if i replace my 1/3 hp motor with a 1/2 or even a 3/4. what problems would this cause? i just want to add cable when i need to if i cant reach the problem. i like the size and weight of this machine, and most of the time 75 is long enough. but when its not, i dont want to have to bring in a bigger gun. i want to finish on my own. what do you think?


----------



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

*Adding Cable*

I'm not sure the frame on the machine you have was designed to handle the added torque of a larger motor....I would just carry a couple 25' sections of cable in an old motorcycle tire and add them when you need to and see if it works for you.. Good luck Tom


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

You think the 5/8 could handle the extra power not to mention the longer lengths on a tough snag? :whistling2:


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't know, that's why I'm asking for advise from the more experienced drain guys. I'm a 6 year master with some drain experience but I'm no pro. I like the machine, it does great for me. I would like the ability to go a little further that's all.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Metrorooter but I can tell you 100' is tops I'd go on 5/8 and that's not planning on doing the tango with heavy roots. That's my IMO, hope that helps.


----------



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

*adding cable*

To me you just cant have the best of both worlds... I am familure with the Metro Rooter and like you said its great for the smaller runs. nice and light....But if your going to be in this line of work ..if I were you..I would start looking for a machine thats designed to do the longer runs... Just go get one..it will pay for its self...You have to have the proper tool for the job ..end of story...Remember its only 1/3 horse power... & on a small frame to boot. I wouldnt want to run 5/8" any further than 100' anyway and then if its a tough run at that distance its a recipe for a bad day at the office... I see used Speedrooters all the time in the $600.00 price range.. thats less than 3 jobs to pay for it... Now that something to think about..Tom


----------



## petebee50 (Jan 16, 2011)

If u like the
small motor get a spartan 2001 holds 125 ft. including anchor cable. Has 4/10 hp motor and a drum brake. The 125 ft. is 3/4 in. cable. You can run up to 200 ft. the motor is geared.


----------

